# Fuzzy Catapillars



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

OK who follows the old weather signs? Predicting the winter season by the way the wasps build their nests, the stripes on fuzzy caterpillars, the way the ant's bank their hills, etc. My sister swears by the Fuzzy caterpillars. They are pretty close this winter, they predicted a snowy early winter then mild mid-season then a snowy end. Not too far off. 
Anybody remember Granny Moses's from the Beverly Hillbillies weather beetle ? 
I know this is a chuckle, but some of these "superstitions" have to have developed for a reason. What other "old wives tales" do you guys know?


----------

